# To train to potty indoors or outdoors- pros and cons



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I have seen videos for a enclosure called the Puppy Apartment. It is supposed to grow with your puppy and train he or she to potty in another part of the enclosure next to where they sleep.

Now considering that outside there are snakes, scorpions and even dognappers (an extreme cases even for those with enclosed back yards) would not indoor potty training be better? I am asking because it seems that a majority of dog caregivers prefer their animals to do their business outside.

I would like to know your opinions; I have heard that for taking one's puppy or adult dog to dog friendly hotels that indoor potty training is a big advantage. Has anyone done differently when they have traveled with their Vizslas?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I looked into this, and sure enough..there's what seems to be a cute little Vizsla tinkling right there in what appears to be a somewhat separate potty area. 

And I'd hope that is the only Vizsla using this.

Dogs have a natural instinct to eliminate "Outside", far away from their sleeping, eating, and general living quarters, and the crate they show isn't at all very big nor are the compartments very separate. For a small pup, this might be somewhat adequate..especially for city folk who have pups that aren't fully inoculated and maybe shouldn't be going out on the street... but as they grow, I imagine that being that close to their toilet would be very instinctively uncomfortable for them, even when that area is clean. The safety concerns you raise are most easily addressed with supervision and vigilance. As an aside, it always bugs me when folks disregard their animal companions needs simply b/c they're "Inconvenient" to the person, substituting things that just fly in the face of what we know about their instincts, what they need, and how they likely experience our substitutions.

Lastly, the best way to travel with your Vizsla and have them welcomed, well behaved, and well pottyed is to begin training them and socializing them to the whole travel experience. I've traveled with all 3 of mine at all life stages..starting when they are fully immunized and not that much older than the cutie in that ad...and have had no problems...actually, they've all been a joy to travel with. In much the same way that I no longer wear a diaper for my own convenience, I also am OK taking them out for a potty walk when we travel.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I haven't seen that ad yet. The ones I have seen have 2 Min Pin puppies named Ace and Xanadu (Yes seeing those two they are cute too- hope that You get to see them 8)!)

I understand ; one must comply with the animal's nature ( although I don't have a dog, I would sure keep them leashed and have a light on hopefully deterring any dangers !).

I do like the bell ringing idea although since Vizslas sleep with you anyway maybe they just lick and whine you awake ;D. 
Glad to know that you and your own Vizslas have been around- Happy Trails!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Xena not Xanadu- oops :-[


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

http://modernpuppies.com/pottytrainingpuppyapartment.aspx

As a reference, not a recommendation.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Right. You know I was watching Pets.TV and they had a pet kangaroo wearing a diaper ! It was cute but I had never seen the like.

Question: do dog friendly hotels, inns etc; have dog rest areas so they can potty?
Or have you stayed in primary rural areas for accommodations?

Just curious, Gingerling- thank you.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Some dog friendly places do request that dogs potty in a certain place, but this is where good training comes in, mine have always been able to potty on command, so I take them to 'The woods" or non public places to go and always carry baggies just in case.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I am very impressed! Thank you for responding!


----------

